# Cuiabá: Centro Histórico, parte contemporânea, parques, Arena Pantanal



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Conheci Cuiabá em 2015. No geral gostei da cidade. Me desagradou um pouco na conservação do centro histórico, mas a parte moderno compensa, esta que não conheci muito bem mas que se pode ver muito bem nas imagens.

Parabéns, Ice!


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Lindas fotos Ice...Parabéns..


----------



## David de andrade (Nov 15, 2004)

Fabio Soares said:


> ^^ Essa população de Cuiabá esta errada, a 2019 é 612.547...


Corrigido.


----------



## Metropolitano Manaus (Jan 17, 2009)

Patrimônio histórico belíssimo. Cidade linda.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Estou surpreso, não sabia que Cuiabá tinha um centro histórico, pensava que nada do século XVIII tinha restado na cidade
Gostei do que vi, só uma pena o centro histórico parecer meio abandonado, mas vlw pelas fotos, Ice!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Eu fico imaginando que o CH de Cuiabá seria algo como se Goiás não tivesse perdido o status de capital pra Goiania ou, num relevo ja bem mais acidentado, Ouro Preto. 

Obrigado gente!


----------



## cba2509 (May 1, 2009)

ótima as fotos...

eu particularmente não curto o centro histórico de cuiaba, mas tem partes interessantes...

ha anos quero tirar fotos novas de cuiaba, mas sinceramente o calor e o sol não deixam ahahaha desanima demais, e não tenho mais uma maquina pequena, acho a minha um pouco grande pra sair na rua assim, não pela violencia em si, mas pela praticidade mesmo, mas acho que vou tirar algumas fotos, cuiaba ta muito "esquecida" aqui no ssc heheheh


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado CBA. Esses dias que estive ai estavam suportáveis. Mas faltou tempo pra fotografar outros lugares. 

Abc!


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Excelente thread! Amei as fotos do centro historico de Cuiaba, parece ser bem grandinho!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito obrigado, Roberto. O patrimonio historico de Cuiabá é relativamente grande sim, e acaba saindo um pouco do CH.


----------

